# Car Wash Options?



## ExtremeJunior17 (May 17, 2020)

I recently bought an White 2017 Chevrolet Cruze LT. Was wondering if anyone else had one and if anyone found something that makes the white pop out?


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Wash it, wax it, detail it


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ExtremeJunior17 said:


> I recently bought an White 2017 Chevrolet Cruze LT. Was wondering if anyone else had one and if anyone found something that makes the white pop out?


Welcome Aboard!

Clay Bar

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

A nice machine polish. Will look wet and glossy before you even add any protection


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Summit White always looks sharp after a good wash and wax. What makes it pop more are black accents - something both my Cobalt and my Volt (both summit white cars) have. The Volt has a lot of black plastic on the lower parts of the cars as a design feature, while my Cobalt has black headlight housings, blacked out tails/side markers and black wheels.

The one time I did a 3-stage polish on my Cobalt, the results were absolutely outstanding. Been meaning to do that again...


----------



## ExtremeJunior17 (May 17, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Summit White always looks sharp after a good wash and wax. What makes it pop more are black accents - something both my Cobalt and my Volt (both summit white cars) have. The Volt has a lot of black plastic on the lower parts of the cars as a design feature, while my Cobalt has black headlight housings, blacked out tails/side markers and black wheels.
> 
> The one time I did a 3-stage polish on my Cobalt, the results were absolutely outstanding. Been meaning to do that again...


Are there pictures of your vehicle to see the possibility of what it would look like?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You can see how the sizeable black accents on the Volt really set off the Summit White. Unfortunately for the 2nd gen Volt, if you black out the front grilles...you get a Cruze. I don't mean that as a knock against the Cruze - you just lose some of what makes the car unique compared to one.

















The Cobalt has a less "exciting" design, but the different way the black is used on this car works just as well with Summit White.

















As far as pics after the 3-stage...that, but shinier, haha.


----------



## ExtremeJunior17 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ExtremeJunior17 (May 17, 2020)

ExtremeJunior17 said:


> View attachment 286967
> View attachment 286968


This is my Cruze right now. All I did so far was tint the windows.


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

ExtremeJunior17 said:


> I recently bought an White 2017 Chevrolet Cruze LT. Was wondering if anyone else had one and if anyone found something that makes the white pop out?


Shine the tires after wash and wax. Good wax also helps, I use IBIZ, recommended on Corvette sites. I use it on my Z06. The company is in Pompano Beach, FL and they make all sorts of great detail product. Their wax is easy to use and last a while.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Ceramic coating...


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

I forgot to mention that I mainly use their wax on my car, a great product. They make everything you would need. Tire cleaner and dressing is also good. BTW, a good clay bar of the whole car will add to the shine. Claying your car removes impurities from the paint you didn't know were there. You'll be surprised how much smoother the paint will feel after doing it. I know nothing about the ceramic products, though I did use McKee's wheel ceramic coating to make it easier to clean off the brake dust, available on Amazon. It's expensive but it goes far. Dirt just slides off the wheels. I have Forgestar wheels and I didn't want to have to clean them constantly. Another good brand is Adam's Detail Products. If anyone has polished aluminum parts a great and easy polish is called Zephyr and it's mainly available at bigger truckstops. How go you think they keep those fancy 18-wheelers shiny.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Chemical Guys Butter Wet wax is an inexpensive (<$10)easy to use wax available direct or at Wally World

CG White Wax or Lava Infusion (ive used this for several years)are both excellent on light cars and make them pop, but are much more ($70?) And not avail at Wally World.

Turtle wax and Meguiars both have a white car specific inexpensive product.

Do a proper wash, use whatever wax/sealant you feel comfortable working with, it'll look good. The most important is to just do it. A clean waxed car will look good. Even a spray detailer can make it pop
Just experiment with some inexpensive stuff to see which application method you are best with.


----------



## ExtremeJunior17 (May 17, 2020)

Has anyone tried this product by chemical guys. Its called white light and is a glaze that you apply after a wash.





Chemical Guys White Light Hybrid Glaze and Sealant s a premium gloss enhancer and sealant in one that adds extra deep wet shine, fills minor swirls and scratches, and cleans minor stains and imperfections on white and light colored cars. | Chemical Guys


Fill Swirls and Scratches, Get swirls and scratches are the bane of any detailer's existence. White Light Hybrid Radiant Finish is blended with ultra-refined oils that penetrate deep into light scratches and reduce their visibility. Once the scratches are filled, the whole surface appears...




www.chemicalguys.com


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I've never used that, but I have used their Black Light on my previous vehicle. It worked really well. BUT it worked MUCH better when machine applied than when hand applied. I found it hard to get a nice even application, and hard to get a clean and full removal by hand. By machine it looked awesome though.


----------

